# Electrical Bid Manager Plus v5.x - Item Attributes



## richgallatin (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to get the "Item Attributes" tab to reappear. It usually appears next to the "Item Info" tab. I just noticed it is gone again. Talked to Vision a few years back about this same problem and it was an easy fix. Problem is, they don't support this version anymore and i'm not willing to cough up $2500 to $3000 for the new SQL based software. Any help is appreciated.


----------

